# A New Chapter in Beesource



## Shh-Boom (Mar 11, 2016)

Many Thanks for your efforts ! ! !


----------



## Outdoor N8 (Aug 7, 2015)

Thank you for making beesource, and Congratulations!


----------



## Admin (Mar 3, 2007)

Hello everyone,

My name is Philip, I am a community manager for VerticalScope, I will be working with the small team you know already that manages the site and taking over webmaster duties for Barry. 

We are here to help primarily with the technical end of things and help make the jobs of the current Mods/Admins easier. I posted a real basic run down to answer common questions below. If you have more questions or concerns please feel free to post them in response.

*What are our intentions?*

We bring reliability, support and the infrastructure needed to ensure that the community will continue to be around for years to come. It’s our goal to work with the mod/admin team to help provide the resources and required work to give this community a broader reach, to attract new members, and to better the overall knowledge shared in the community.

*Will leadership change?*

Continuity is the focus here, YOU as the membership work very hard to keep building this community while your mod/admin team keep the walls and the roof up in this place; we are primarily here to make sure the lights stay on. Every community is unique and should always be respected in that regard. You all have established your own unique rules and regulations and a strong reputation that is carried by all of this. For us, it’s paramount to maintain this level of integrity and enthusiasm.

*What am I here for?*

Our primary role is to be the technical contact; you all contributed to building the strong foundation the site was built on. Moving forward we will all work together to keep the momentum and the community growing. We will be on the forum checking in regularly to make sure regular maintenance is taken care of and keeping things running smoothly from behind the scenes. We will also be setting up a help desk on the site for when you have questions or issues with the site or your account and need assistance.

Looking forward to working with you all.

Thanks,

-Philip


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Barry thank you very much for your efforts in developing this site. I am only a second-year but I would not be in my second year if it was not for this forum. Thank you again and start enjoying beekeeping again. J


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Good life choice Barry and I know him well enough to know he will be doing a heck of a lot more than raising a few hives in his back yard. If you see a "Beamer cycle" drive by with some beekeeping gear strapped on the back you have probably just had a Barry sighting.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Job Well done Barry! Welcome to the other side. Ohh, and don't spend all of your royalties in one place


----------



## John D. (Sep 5, 2007)

Barry,

Thank you for your years of dedication and leadership. I have learned a lot over the years from many people on Beesource and still learning.


----------



## Scott Gough (Dec 10, 2015)

Best of luck Barry and thanks!


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Many Thanks to you Barry and Congratulations!
You're little hobby has brought knowledge, sharing, enjoyment and entertainment to a good many people over the years, and I'm glad to say I'm one of them.


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

THANK YOU BARRY 
Enjoy your freedom to relax.


----------



## Huntingstoneboy (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank You Barry.......It is a pleasure to learn and enjoy this site!!!


----------



## RedBarn (May 31, 2017)

Good for you ! Thanks for starting this. I hope all the work on it over the years pays off for you.
Matt


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

Glad that you are getting a chance to finally be a beekeeper. Have fun and travel when you can!


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Thank you Barry! 
Welcome Philip!


----------



## Admin (Mar 3, 2007)

rwlaw said:


> Thank you Barry!
> Welcome Philip!


Hey Ron, 
Thanks for the welcome!
-Philip


----------



## m0dem (May 14, 2016)

Thanks Barry!

Hey Phillip, is there any way we can get you into beekeeping? 🤓
Welcome.


----------



## Admin (Mar 3, 2007)

m0dem said:


> Thanks Barry!
> 
> Hey Phillip, is there any way we can get you into beekeeping? 邏
> Welcome.


I probably could use more hobbies, I probably need more space than my 600 square foot apartment. Ha!
-Philip


----------



## JTGaraas (Jun 7, 2014)

Thank you for your effort - outstanding!


----------



## nediver (May 26, 2013)

Thanks Barry for your vision and hard work to see it through. I've learned so much over the years from this site. 

Best days ahead. Be well.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

bon voyage barry, sincere thanks, and don't be a stranger!

welcome aboard phillip!


----------



## nicklatech (May 19, 2017)

good luck!


----------



## Bear Creek Steve (Feb 18, 2009)

Barry,

Thank you berry much for your dedication and ideas. I enjoy BeeSource very much, check with it multiple times a day, and recommend it to new and old beekeeper alike. 
You've done a great job.
Thank you.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## NAC89 (Jun 1, 2016)

Thank you Barry! Without this site and the wealth of information on here I doubt I would've been as successful with my bees or even made it to my second year keeping them.


----------



## DPBsbees (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks, Barry! I've enjoyed this site for years. Looking forward to your posts as a plain old beekeeper like many of us. Philip, I bet there is a roof on that apartment building that could use some hives.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Sorry you no longer in charge Barry, you have been seen little the last few years, but always there, keeping the show on the road.

You have also been responsible for the education of beekeepers all over the world and the sharing of information, possibly more so than anyone else in existence. I have learned so much from this site, and it's great how a question can be asked about any aspect of beekeeping at all, and out there in Beesourceland there will be somebody with expert knowledge in that field, be it chemistry, genetics or whatever, who can give a good answer.

Hoping you participate more in due course. I know how your beekeeping journey started, but don't know where you are at now.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh, and another great thing about Beesource that I hope will continue is the inclusiveness. So many other sites only allow the viewpoint or philosophy of the founder and exclude others.

But here on Beesource one can read the opinions of people with a wide variety of philosophies, and learn stuff you never considered before. Maybe even change your own view on something. Nobody gets kicked off the site for holding a particular view. Awesome.

Unless someone is completely unhinged of course, with 30,000 people there has to be some of those may need dealing with, but other than that the site is very well balanced.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

I want to follow up on what OT said.

As far as I'm concerned, Beesource is the single most important source of information on beekeeping in existence - because this forum makes it crowd-sourced (and there's a big crowd here). Many other beekeeping forums exist, and almost as many of them are spin-offs or sub-sets of the conversations that started here. 

I have met people here who are now great friends. I have learned so much through this forum, I can't add it all up.

And I thank you for making that possible.

I wish you well in your future endeavors, and I look forward to continued enjoyment of Beesource under it's new owners.

Take care, Barry.

Adam


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

Personally I have always hated change. If I buy a new van, I always think I liked the old van better untill of course I sell the new one and then I like it better then the one that replaces it. I sorta get used to things and grow an attachment. I have had a few good years here and been helped and made some what smarter then I was. I don't blame you Barry. I am retired and running from responcibility and it is kind of liberating. I am thinking that reflects your situation a bit and am pretty sure that though you have reason to be proud of what you have done, having the responcibility of it removed will feel well also.

Phillip, I will not prejudge (except what comes natural for me) and wish you the best in what is to come. Welcome.
gww


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

I thank you as well Barry. 
The continuing evolution of your idea of 20 years ago is a testament to what a grand idea it was and to the hard work you've put in
over the years.
Thanks again.


----------



## The Walker (Sep 28, 2016)

Fair winds and following seas, Barry!!!
(Hmmmmmmm Seems like I only hear that at funerals any more...)
Welcome aboard, Philip!


----------



## Jarred1982 (Jul 14, 2016)

Barry, 
You have been a rock star! Many thanks!

Phillip, 
Welcome, you have big shoes to fill. Look forward to getting to know you and your team.


----------



## 1102009 (Jul 31, 2015)

Fusion_power said:


> Glad that you are getting a chance to finally be a beekeeper. Have fun and travel when you can!


Barry, I invite you to visit Germany and have a trip around with me. Thanks for everything.

I tried some forums but always came back. I hope you become a poster now.

Welcome Philip.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks Barry, and good luck with whatever you do next.
Welcome Philip, and good luck to you also- you have big shoes to fill.
Bill


----------



## MadAnt (Jul 23, 2016)

Many thanks, Barry, for such a great place. 20 years sounds like a "round date", so should we celebrate?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2004)

Thank you, Barry, for all you have done. I have been with Beesource for most of those 20 years and it is truly remarkable. Good luck in your future endeavors.

Lloyd


----------



## Admin (Mar 3, 2007)

gww said:


> Personally I have always hated change. If I buy a new van, I always think I liked the old van better untill of course I sell the new one and then I like it better then the one that replaces it. I sorta get used to things and grow an attachment. I have had a few good years here and been helped and made some what smarter then I was. I don't blame you Barry. I am retired and running from responcibility and it is kind of liberating. I am thinking that reflects your situation a bit and am pretty sure that though you have reason to be proud of what you have done, having the responcibility of it removed will feel well also.
> Phillip, I will not prejudge (except what comes natural for me) and wish you the best in what is to come. Welcome.
> gww


There is not much you should expect to see change other than a few new faces haunting the halls here. Many thanks for the warm welcome. 



The Walker said:


> Fair winds and following seas, Barry!!!
> (Hmmmmmmm Seems like I only hear that at funerals any more...)
> Welcome aboard, Philip!


Many Thanks!



Jarred1982 said:


> Barry,
> You have been a rock star! Many thanks!
> Phillip,
> Welcome, you have big shoes to fill. Look forward to getting to know you and your team.


Indeed! There are a few of us here to fill the giant shoes. 

-Philip


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

20 years........ what a ride! Thanks for driving! You did good....... a chapter in your life over a new one about to begin. I wish you the best and thank-you for beeing there when I started OxaVap LLC selling the vaporizers. BS was (and is) instrumental in my success. I, once again, thank-you.

Philip I wish you the success that Barry had with BS and more. Look forward to working with you in your new endeavor.

Larry


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

Barry,

Beesource is a great resource. Enjoy your retirement!

As long as there continues to be quality input Beesource will continue to be the great resource it has always been.

Tom


----------



## Admin (Mar 3, 2007)

snl said:


> 20 years........ what a ride! Thanks for driving! You did good....... a chapter in your life over a new one about to begin. I wish you the best and thank-you for beeing there when I started OxaVap LLC selling the vaporizers. BS was (and is) instrumental in my success. I, once again, thank-you.
> Philip I wish you the success that Barry had with BS and more. Look forward to working with you in your new endeavor.
> Larry


Cheers! Thanks Larry. 



TWall said:


> Barry,
> Beesource is a great resource. Enjoy your retirement!
> As long as there continues to be quality input Beesource will continue to be the great resource it has always been.
> Tom


Continuity is important to us. Building organically on what is already good is often best. 
-Philip


----------



## Juhani Lunden (Oct 3, 2013)

Many thanks Barry. Beesource is a wonderfull and really noticeable achievement. It works, it is well run, it unites people around the globe, and most of all educates and brings new ideas. You should be very proud of yourself! And if you are ever driving the Route 66 in Finland, drop by.


----------



## jcase (Jul 30, 2016)

For the love of all that is sane, please move to https only, at least for logging in.



Admin said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My name is Philip, I am a community manager for VerticalScope, I will be working with the small team you know already that manages the site and taking over webmaster duties for Barry.
> 
> ...


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

jim lyon said:


> Good life choice Barry and I know him well enough to know he will be doing a heck of a lot more than raising a few hives in his back yard. If you see a "Beamer cycle" drive by with some beekeeping gear strapped on the back you have probably just had a Barry sighting.


I'll figure it out, Jim!


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Oldtimer said:


> Unless someone is completely unhinged of course, with 30,000 people there has to be some of those may need dealing with, but other than that the site is very well balanced.


There's only been a couple, right?!


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Adam Foster Collins said:


> I have met people here who are now great friends. I have learned so much through this forum, I can't add it all up.


Thanks Adam. That is something I will take with me forever, having made new friends from this forum. I hope to be able to do more traveling and finally meet face to face these friends. You could have been one of the early ones to visit, but then you had to move out of Wisconsin!


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

SiWolKe said:


> Barry, I invite you to visit Germany and have a trip around with me.


Thanks Sybille. I really need to do this. My daughter in Italy keeps trying to get me to come visit her. If I can ever muster up enough of something to get myself on a plane for 9 hours (ugh), I will make the most of it and spend time traveling in Europe.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

snl said:


> I wish you the best and thank-you for beeing there when I started OxaVap LLC selling the vaporizers. BS was (and is) instrumental in my success. I, once again, thank-you.


Great to hear, Larry. It's the community here that gave you the success. Hope it continues.


----------



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

Barry is a beekeeper too? Wow! Who'da thunk it? 
Thanks for your creation and your sacrifices, Barry. Hope to learn some BK wisdom from you.


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

Thank you SO MUCH BARRY!!! Beesource has been my mentor, my bees are doing great, and I am having a blast, thanks to Beesource. Now you will have more time to enjoy your bees, and other things life has to offer. 

You take care, luv ya!


----------



## Admin (Mar 3, 2007)

jcase said:


> For the love of all that is sane, please move to https only, at least for logging in.


This is in the works.
-Philip


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

Barry, let me add my thanks for what you have built and all the positive impact it has had in the lives of all of us.



Admin said:


> I probably could use more hobbies, I probably need more space than my 600 square foot apartment. Ha!
> -Philip


All you need is a small space on the roof...


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

RiodeLobo said:


> Barry, let me add my thanks for what you have built and all the positive impact it has had in the lives of all of us.
> 
> 
> All you need is a small space on the roof...


And I've kept bees on a roof...hey, you're in the right place!


----------



## Tweeter (Apr 19, 2017)

Thank you Barry for estabishing this site. Have only joined this year, but have learned some helpful
techniques through this amazing community.

Jim


----------



## Bobee5153 (Jul 31, 2017)

Good Luck Barry and thanks. BEE Safe!


----------



## Bob J (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks Barry for all you have done for us!


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Can't wait to see your second yacht, Barry!


----------



## Geno (Apr 23, 2015)

Barry, Thank You for all your efforts in bringing the beekeeping community an avenue to share experiences so that improvement is available to all. One of the few forums that provide KASH (Knowledge, Attitudes, Skills and Habits) to enhance the beekeepers who use this site. Thank You so much!!

Welcome Philip! As you can tell you have a large pair of shoes to fill.
Good Luck!


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I built my business on the back of this forum
Many thanks Barry


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

I am eternally grateful for Beesource because it has been invaluable to me, especially in my first 5 years of beekeeping in all I've learned at Beesource. Thanks so much Barry for hanging in all these years, and for the great job you have done here. 

I also have made friends from this site both online and one or two that became face to face friends. 

Welcome Adam!


----------



## AWB (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks Barry for a job well done.


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

Best wishes Barry, I love this site you have done a great job and welcome Philip!


----------



## 357 (May 2, 2016)

Thanks Barry for your hard work. Phillip, thank you for the introduction. As a member of another online enthusiast type community I have to say I was not happy to read the news about this change. I understand Barry's reasoning and decision. I respect him for what he has built here and for the foresight necessary to look for solid new management. I value this forum for the well thought out design, good moderators/policies, and most of all, the wealth of knowledge and experience the members provide. I hope we don't see any sweeping changes, even down the road. The other forum I frequented was purchased and other similar forums were consolidated into one larger one. The overwhelming number of ads, bad leadership, huge number of changes, and poor moderation quickly destroyed the heart and soul of the community. It wasn't long before the majority of my original forum spawned an entirely new forum and start the mass defections. That said, I really hope business as usual is what the new leadership team at Beesource delivers. I would hate to see division and mass exodus here.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Phillip. I have to agree with 357, you guys don't want to make too many changes to the format of Beesource. Already I am disappointed in the pop up ads and ads in the middle of a thread. PLEASE reconsider this strategy. Also, all ads should be bee related. I do not need yet another ad for a dating site or anything else while perusing the posts. Other than that, I wish you guys the best and hope you continue to make Beesource the best beekeeping forum on the internet.

John W. Palmer
Aylett Apiaries
Aylett, VA


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I total agree with the last two. Was disappointed last night when I got on with my phone and all of the changes.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

JWPalmer said:


> I do not need yet another ad for a dating site or anything else while perusing the posts.


You can opt out of certain ad catagories by clicking the X at top right and following the menu to stop seeing that kind of ad.


----------



## Scottsbee (Jan 11, 2017)

I also use my phone to look at beesource. Choose the option to exit out of enhanced Mobil view. No ads and looks like what I'm used to seeing for navigation.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Exiting "enhanced mobile view" made a huge difference. Thank the powers that bee!


----------



## MiBees (Aug 9, 2016)

Do not care for the "enhanced mobil view". Is there any way to permanently exit it for iPhone use? It's a pain to have to exit every time log on.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Ha, seeing dating adverts all over Beesource.

Considering the average age and demographics of a lot of Beesource membership I doubt this will be a huge money spinner.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

I missed this, hope you're still popping in now and then Barry. I greatly enjoy the site and am thankful for all of the effort you put into it all these years!


----------



## mac (May 1, 2005)

wow thanks Barry Can’t believe its been 20 years I started lurking on this web site in 2000 joined in 05 Barry and our old friend Pedro are responsible for me returning to keeping of bees after leaving the craft in the 80’s THANKS so much. Did u have to sign a non compete clause Happy trails


----------

